# Crysis English Pak files needed



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

This is the easiest thing in the world, yet no-one can help me, i hope you guys can though. 

Long story short because i dont like moaning, ive got crysis but the laguage pak files are thai, can someone please upload or give me a location where i can find the english files, I know that crytek and EA says not to, but im not crytek or ea. So i couldnt care less. :tongue:

Please help, for everytime im helped i shall help someone else in return.

Thank You


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The pak files for Crysis are over 3gb and sending them to you would break the copyright agreement. We can't help with illegal activities. Just buy the English version.


----------



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

i only want the language pack files, about 200mb or less. Whats this world come to where changing the spoken language on a game is illegal. Rip-Off. Well if anybody that wants to fight for justice just pm me or leave a message


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If you look on the CD they should be there. I have an Australian version but i have languages for France, Germany, English (Of course), Czech, Hungarian, Polish. 
English should be on almost all versions of Crysis as the game was made in English.
If you do have the English pak it will be located in the first directory of the CD (D:\)
It will be under English.CAB. Extract the files, english.lng and english.pak and place them in the crysis localized directory. 
Eg: C:\Program Files\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis\Game\Localized
*If you do have English on the CD you wont have to copy anything as it will already be in the directory you will just have to do the step below*

EDIT: Almost forgot, in the Localized folder there will be a file named "Default.Ing", Open it with notpad delete anything in there and replace it this this.

```
Language = "English"
PAK = "English.pak"
```
If you do not have the English pak on the CD like Koala said we wont be able to help you as it will infringe on EA's copyright agreement.


----------



## Zeroko (Feb 5, 2008)

i understand, i only have thai files, thanks anyway guys ^^


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

smells of torrent...


----------



## banava3 (Nov 5, 2006)

Greetings, I'm from Turkey and as you may know the developers of the game are Turkish. So they decided to sell the game in Turkish as again you may know, in Turkey. However I'm really interested in hearing the English version since, well, the Turkish dubbing is really not that good. 

My question is, is it really against copyrights to actually seek the language packs?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes, there are different DVD's of the game with different contents (language pack), each DVD has a license agreement. So If you have a DVD from Australia and send it to Turkey but the Australian version has no Turkish language pack you are unable to alter the game due to the license agreement as it will be altering the original copy which resides on the DVD.


----------



## banava3 (Nov 5, 2006)

I understand. Thank you for clearing this up.


----------

